# Homemade Skin Care/Makeup Recipes wanted



## mochajava (Dec 23, 2010)

Does anyone have any homemade skin care and cosmetic recipes that they could share? I am thinking of staring my own homemade beauty supplies line.


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 29, 2010)

*moving to Skin and Bodycare*


----------



## JassicaAlice (Jan 21, 2016)

Since all of my posts have disappeared due to the recent forum meltdown, thought I would share two recipes that might be of interest.

Skincare I - 100ml jojoba + coconut
helichrysum, rose otto - 1.5ml
neroli - .5ml

Skincare II - 100ml super skincare blend
rose otto - 1ml
helichrysum - 1ml
german chamomile - .5ml (19 drops)
frankincense - .75ml (33 drops)
lavender - .25ml (12 drops)
sea buckthorn - 1ml
carrot seed - .5ml (21 drops)
rosehip CO2 - .5ml (13 drops)
rosemary verbenone - .5ml (23 drops)
carrot root - .5ml (17 drops)


----------



## JessicaL (Feb 20, 2016)

Not sure exactly for what kind of skin you need but I will try to give you one great recipe for moisturizing. It is called avocado-honey moisturizer. 
Ingredients: 3 tablespoons of fresh cream 1/4 avocado 1 tablespoon honey 
Directions: Place all three ingredients in a blender and puree into a smooth cream. Apply it to your skin and leave on for at least an hour. Rinse off with warm water.


----------



## InSearchOfPerfectSkin (Feb 22, 2016)

I agree with Jessica, the avocado honey will work wonders!  Love how it is natural!  Good luck to you in your endeavors!


----------

